# Comfort Colors By Chouinard Offers 1564 Full-Zip Hooded Sweatshirt



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

This ultra heavyweight zippered hooded sweat jacket, style #1564, from Comfort Colors By Chouinard offers the best of the best in fabric, construction, and styling. This style is made of preshrunk 10-ounce 80% ringspun cotton/20% polyester and features a thermal lining in the hood with matching flat drawstring. It has raglan sleeves and distressed edges on the cuffs, shoulder seams, pockets and waistband. The full-front zipper, zipper pull, and grommets are made of antique brass. It also has a split-front pouch pocket. 

Sizes include small through 3XL in a selected range of the hottest fashion and classic colors. Examples include yam, blue spruce, grass, ice blue, midnight, and burnt orange. 

Can’t find the color you need? Comfort Colors By Chouinard offers a PFD (prepared for dye) program so you can have shirts dyed to your color specifications. Or Comfort Colors By Chouinard will custom dye the above style for you with a 140-piece minimum order. For more information, contact Comfort Colors By Chouinard at (800) 545-6366; email: [email protected]: or go to www.dyehouse.com.


----------

